# Looking for a sponsor :)



## AnthonyLuisGarcia (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey how you doing guys? To start off let me introduce my self, my name is Anthony Garcia, I'm from Stamford, CT. But I now live in Fayetteville, NC. Ever since I was a kid I always had a passion for cars, maybe because of my older brother. But as I grew, I especially fell in love with JDM cars. So much I drive a 91 Civic hatchback! haha. Okay to get to the point, i'm posting this up because I started this blog back in April called TheoryJDM. I had no intentions for it at first, I just blogged sick pictures I saw and talked about JDM stuff. Turned out a succes. So ever since I saw how popular its getting I actually started my own photography, nothing amazing due to my camera(reg digital) but it was a start. I want to get a sponsorship because I honestly believe I can get TheoryJDM out there for everyone to know! And one day to see my pictures tossed around social sites. TheoryJDM is a community/photography blog and I want to expand and I have faith that it will. 

I am really into photography and I really want to start doing it. I just recently graduated from high school and I am already attending Kaplan University to further my education. I am studying Business Administration with a focus on computers, and I think this would be great experience. 

I'm not sure if I am allowed to do this but here is the link to my blog: http://theoryjdm.tumblr.com/ and here is a link directly to my first photoshoot I ever did(only one so far) http://theoryjdm.tumblr.com/gallery .. I have never been more serious about anything. And I truely believe I will be succesful.. I just need a little support from a sponsor. 

So if you are interested please message me on here, or if you have any questions or want more information. Thank you and Thanks for reading! 

Sincerely
Anthony Garcia


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 6, 2012)

i don't understand exactly what you are looking for.  private donations? a camera company to give you equipment? A business to fund your equipment in exchange for something?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 6, 2012)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/125099-official-mentors-bio-list.html


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 6, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> i don't understand exactly what you are looking for.  private donations? a camera company to give you equipment? A business to fund your equipment in exchange for something?



A Mentor.


----------



## AnthonyLuisGarcia (Jul 6, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> i don't understand exactly what you are looking for.  private donations? a camera company to give you equipment? A business to fund your equipment in exchange for something?



Well a little bit of all of those things, I want to turn my blog into a business one day. But right now I just need a sponsor to get something I need to start. Like a camera, and yes even a mentor because I am a begginer. And even donations would be awsome so I can get T-shirts and things to wear to signify me and who I am and to show off my name, and my sponsors name on it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 6, 2012)

Ah, so you are soliciting for funds. Good luck with that.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey guys.  I know I haven't been around much lately, but I HAVE been a member WAY longer than this guy... so... if we're gonna start throwing money around for sponsoring... can you please throw some my way first?  Message me for my Paypal information!!


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 6, 2012)

me too me too, I want money, I wanna be successful.


----------



## AnthonyLuisGarcia (Jul 6, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Ah, so you are soliciting for funds. Good luck with that.



Wow okay, ummm. That surely wasn't my intentions. I do apologize if it turned out that way...i'm going to take the post down so people dont get that impression -__-


----------



## manaheim (Jul 6, 2012)

e.rose said:


> Hey guys.  I know I haven't been around much lately, but I HAVE been a member WAY longer than this guy... so... if we're gonna start throwing money around for sponsoring... can you please throw some my way first?  Message me for my Paypal information!!



Oh hey, if we're calling firsties, I trump most of you punks.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 6, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> me too me too, I want money, I wanna be successful.



HEY!  GO FIND YOUR OWN STREET CORNER!!!!  THIS ONE'S TAKEN!


----------



## e.rose (Jul 6, 2012)

manaheim said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys.  I know I haven't been around much lately, but I HAVE been a member WAY longer than this guy... so... if we're gonna start throwing money around for sponsoring... can you please throw some my way first?  Message me for my Paypal information!!
> ...



Goddammit.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 6, 2012)

at least the last guy asking for money made a video for us to watch


----------



## e.rose (Jul 6, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> at least the last guy asking for money made a video for us to watch



Man... I need to start hanging out here more again.


----------



## AnthonyLuisGarcia (Jul 6, 2012)

How do I delete the post?.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 6, 2012)

e.rose said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > at least the last guy asking for money made a video for us to watch
> ...



It's nice to see you back... please do stay.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 6, 2012)

AnthonyLuisGarcia said:


> How do I delete the post?.



Hey man, don't worry about it.  Just leave it.  We're all being silly, but I admire your trying.

As far as a real answer to your question, I'm not sure if any of us have it.  You could certainly try networking and seeing if you could find someone at Nikon or Canon or something who might try to help you out, but you have to keep in mind that 80 million people a year probably try this, so you have to have some sort of real stand-out quality to even have a hope of getting anyone's attention.

Generally there isn't going to be anyone who is likely to help you on some random internet forum (even the biggest photography forum on the net).

All my opinions, mind you.

All the best luck with it.


----------



## AnthonyLuisGarcia (Jul 6, 2012)

manaheim said:


> AnthonyLuisGarcia said:
> 
> 
> > How do I delete the post?.
> ...



Well thank you for posting this up. I honestly, with all seriousness. Didn't mean to come off as some random "douche" or "beggar" or even a scammer. Maybe I worded something wrong? I'm not sure. But I do want to apologize to anyone who got offended by this or thought I was trying to just get money. And I cant seem to figure out how to delete it so I guess I have no choice but to leave it up here -_-


----------



## e.rose (Jul 6, 2012)

AnthonyLuisGarcia said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > AnthonyLuisGarcia said:
> ...



That's because you *can't* delete it.  They took that option away a LOOOOOOOOOONG time ago.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 6, 2012)

AnthonyLuisGarcia said:


> How do I delete the post?.




Edit Post > Go Advanced > Delete Post

Or just Edit Post > CTRL+A > Delete key > Save Changes


----------



## e.rose (Jul 6, 2012)

Wait?  They gave it back to us?


----------



## manaheim (Jul 6, 2012)

AnthonyLuisGarcia said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > AnthonyLuisGarcia said:
> ...



Nah.  You just came across as what you are... a young, inexperienced kid who doesn't really get how the world works.  This isn't an insult.  It's normal.  i guarantee you that everyone here was just where you were when they graduated high school.  I sure as heck was.  Arguably still am.   Don't worry about it.  We were just having some mostly good-natured fun at your expense.  We still love ya'.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 6, 2012)

manaheim said:


> AnthonyLuisGarcia said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



good save  :mrgreen:


----------



## e.rose (Jul 6, 2012)

Speak for yourself Mana.

I.
LOVE.
NO ONE.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 6, 2012)

I still want free money.


----------



## AnthonyLuisGarcia (Jul 6, 2012)

I never said anything about free money, I said I wanted a sponsor.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 6, 2012)

Instead of looking for funds, why don't you start posting your pictures here for critique, engage in discussion, read tons of informative threads, learn things, learn more things, and become a part of the community? That's what this forum is for.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 6, 2012)

I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about me...hence using the word "I".  So...I (me not him) want free money.  Can I haz sum?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 6, 2012)

e.rose said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > at least the last guy asking for money made a video for us to watch
> ...



Really?  We were enjoying the peace and quiet!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 6, 2012)

manaheim said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys.  I know I haven't been around much lately, but I HAVE been a member WAY longer than this guy... so... if we're gonna start throwing money around for sponsoring... can you please throw some my way first?  Message me for my Paypal information!!
> ...


Back of the bus junior!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 6, 2012)

AnthonyLuisGarcia said:


> I never said anything about free money, I said I wanted a sponsor.


*Before this thread devolves into a train-wreck, could you please explain what sort of sponsorship you want and what you would like to get from this sponsor?*


----------



## manaheim (Jul 6, 2012)

tirediron said:


> AnthonyLuisGarcia said:
> 
> 
> > I never said anything about free money, I said I wanted a sponsor.
> ...



ummm... too late?


----------



## e.rose (Jul 6, 2012)

tirediron said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



It's been boring without me and you KNOW it.    :lmao:


----------



## manaheim (Jul 6, 2012)

tirediron said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Ooo... you beat me by 3 months.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's some advice from someone who has gone somewhat the same path. Although sponsorship is a nice term its still you trying to get money from someone.  a camera is money. website help is money. it all boils down to money. A sponsorship comes down to you being a saleman for the company that sponsors you. Companies get requests like this everyday from people that havn't proven themselves. unless your site is getting several thousand hits a day your not likely to generate much responce. A camera company will want to know that enough traffic comes to your site, sees you plugging there gear and that it will generate sales for them. Same thing as in the car industry though you'd actually probalby have easier luck in that realm since so many companies use sponsorship for a percentage of there advertising dollars. But even there in that field where sponsorships are a lot more prevelant you still basically have had to hit the show or race circuits for a few years, proven you can win on a consistant basis and spent so much money on your car that what you recieve from the sponsors is like a drop in the bucket. Once you have dropped 40k into a 10k car having sponsors throw a few thousand dollars at you isn't really nessicary anymore, trust me I know.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 6, 2012)

e.rose said:


> It's been boring without me and you KNOW it.    :lmao:



Yeah, no it hasn't. Karissa posted her tits in the "just for fun" gallery.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 6, 2012)

manaheim said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > AnthonyLuisGarcia said:
> ...



That pic rocks, can I nominate it for TPF foto of the month?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 6, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



*pffft*


----------



## tirediron (Jul 6, 2012)

e.rose said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...


Not sayin' nuffin!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 6, 2012)

manaheim said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 6, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



as usually, bitter points me in a different direction...and I love it.  

*changes nomination*


----------



## e.rose (Jul 6, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > It's been boring without me and you KNOW it.    :lmao:
> ...



Wait.... WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > It's been boring without me and you KNOW it.    :lmao:
> ...



Still boring, if you ask me!


----------



## Overread (Jul 7, 2012)

OMG EROSE! You live!


----------



## KmH (Jul 7, 2012)

Well, FWIW, I used to race formula cars, which is way more expensive than doing photography. Without sponsorship I wouldn't have been able to pay the costs to race out of my own pocket.

A sponsor looks for a return on their investment. Usually that return is in the form of advertising exposure that demonstrably benefits the sponsors business in some way, usually an increase in sales.

It takes a heck of a lot of work, time, and effort to first get, and then to keep a sponsor. Get real used to hearing "No thanks!" a lot.

You really need to use a spell and grammar checker on your blog.

Hopefully, you have permission from the copyright owners of the photos on your blog to use them. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photographic-discussions/290145-blatant-theft-she-got-busted.html

www.copyright.gov


----------

